# أفكار جديدة لمشاريع تخرج فى هندسة الاتصالات 2014 - 2015



## محمود010 (9 يوليو 2014)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته *

*نظرا لكثرة حيرة الجميع وكثرة الطلبات التى تأتينى على المدونة مدونة نظرة بعمق فقد رأيت انه من الافضل مساعدة الجميع ووضع أفكار لمشاريع التخرج بهندسة الاتصالات** حتى تكون مرجع للجميع ان شاء الله .*​ ​ *كنت قد كتبت **( أفكار مشاريع تخرج جديدة فى هندسة الاتصالات 2011 ) وايضا **( **أفكار مشاريع تخرج جديدة فى هندسة الاتصالات 2012** ) ثم توقفت بسبب المشكلة التى حدثت ولا داعى لذكرها مرة أخرى ولكنى رأيت ان اعود واستكمل مواضيع افكار المشاريع نظراً لكثرة الطلبات عليها وايضا لمساعدة الاخوة الطلاب بقسم هندسة الاتصالات بكليات الهندسة على مستوى الوطن العربى .*​ 




 
​ *أفكار مشاريع هذا العام ستكون متميزة تماما ان شاء الله.*​ *أفكار هذا العام ستكون قليلة عن الموضوعين السابقين نظراً لتركيزى على المشاريع التى ستفيد الطلاب أكثر والتى ايضا سيستطيع الطلاب تنفيذها بدون اى صعوبات ومعوقات كبيرة .*​ *قمت بوضع الافكار حتى يتعلم الجميع الاعتماد على النفس وقبلها التوكل على الله عز وجل طبعا, حيث أطرح لكم افكار وعليكم البحث والقراءة لتتعلموا عن هذه الافكار وهناك اشخاص متخرجين منذ مدة كبيرة بل ومنهم الكبار فى السن ولكن تعجبهم فكرة ما من الافكار المطروحة فيبحثون عنها لمجرد زيادة معرفتهم عما هو جديد على الساحة العالمية من أفكار ومقترحات فى عالم هندسة الاتصالات .*​ ​ 

*Design and Simulation of OFDMA System* 
*Implementation of LTE on FPGA using VHDL* 
*Implementation of WiMAX on FPGA using VHDL* 
*Automatic Solar Traffic and Street Light Controller* 
*GPS+GSM based Real-time Bus/Train Location Finder and display on Earth's Map * 
*Mobile Robot Equipped with Ultrasonic Transducer Array* 
*Optimized Pixel Throughput in Image Using Neural Network in LTE System* 
*Wireless enabled valve opening and closing system that works only at specific locations on earth (Using GPS)* 
*Autonomous Mobile Platform II with artificial intelligence using digital compass and GPS* 
*GPS and RF based indoor and outdoor navigation system* 
*Smart Card and GPS based automatic bus ticketing system for traveled distance* 
*MicroController and voice based alerting system for blind people with GPS enabled location identification* 
*Live Human being detection wireless remote controlled Robot*
*Microcontroller Based blood pressure monitoring system * 
*Microcontroller based Automatic Railway Gate Control System* 
*Eye Tracker to Help ALS Patients with Writing* 
*Optimized Power Control for CDMA System using Channel Prediction*
*Home Automation Using Android *
*Mobile's sms and mms encryption and decryption*
*Broadband Small Signal Microwave Amplifier Design *
*Optical communication interface for induction motor instrumentation.*
*Electronic Voting Machine *
*Advanced mobile network self-management techniques for the optimization of network performance and quality of service *
 

[h=4]*فكرة جديدة : *[/h] [h=3]*الحارس الآلى *[/h] [h=4]*عمل روبوت يتصل بالـ GPS ويقوم بأخذ الاحداثيات الخاصة بالمنطقة التى يتواجد بها ويقوم بعمل حارس للمنطقة سواء كانت عبارة عن مبنى او شارع او حى ويقوم بالاتصال بالصوت والصورة بدائرة قريبة من المنطقة المتواجد بها وتتصل هذه الدائرة بجهاز كمبيوتر او جهاز كاميرات ويقوم بالتجول التلقائى بدون اى تحكم عن بعد ويتخطى اى صعوبات او حواجز*[/h]
 [h=4]*فكرة جديدة : وارجو عدم تسجيلها كما حدث مع افكارى سابقا !*[/h] [h=3]*الخادم الآلى *[/h] [h=4]*عمل روبوت متحدث عن بعد ويقوم ببعض المهام المعينة ويكون متصل بخط موبايل ويتواجد بأماكن معينة لخدمة اشخاص معينين واذا اراد اى شخص خدمة ما فسيقوم بالضغط على مفتاح معين تم تحديده مسبقا فيقوم الروبوت بالاتصال بصاحبه ويتكلم صاحبه مع الشخص عن طريق الروبوت ويجعل الروبوت ان يقوم بتنفيذ المهمة المطلوبة كأن يحضر له شيئا ما من حجرة لايسمح لأحد بدخولها 
*[/h]
اى استفسار فى اى مشروع او لمزيد من المشاريع يمكنكم مراسلتى هنا على المنتدى او على صفحة المشاريع على المدونة


----------

